# Hot tap water, deadly to shrimp?



## the Guru! (8 Oct 2008)

I recently heard that using hot tap water when doin water changes (not hot on its own, ofc) is deadly to shrimp? 
Because of the heavy metals and the type of pipes used for hot water?

Anybody had experience with this?


----------



## spaldingaquatics (8 Oct 2008)

It's not good.

Use boiling water from a kettle to take the chill off cold tap water


----------



## Steve Smith (8 Oct 2008)

It depends on your water pipes mainly.  I think it has something to do with hot water sitting about longer in the pipes/boiler/tank and having more copper loaded into it.  If you're off a newer combi boiler it shouldn't be a problem (heats from the cold water supply on the fly.

That's what I've been told anyhow...


----------



## a1Matt (8 Oct 2008)

SteveUK said:
			
		

> It depends on your water pipes mainly.  I think it has something to do with hot water sitting about longer in the pipes/boiler/tank and having more copper loaded into it.  If you're off a newer combi boiler it shouldn't be a problem (heats from the cold water supply on the fly.
> 
> That's what I've been told anyhow...




That is my understanding as well.

Although after saying that I do fill up from the hot tap sometimes (with an old style boiler with lots of copper bits throughout) and my amanos have never seemed even remotely perturbed by it.  I just add a touch to take the edge off the water when it is cold weather.  More delicate shrimp (crystal reds, etc) may not be as forgiving.

I am spending Â£3,500 this month    on getting my central heating overhauled, including a new combi boiler.  So I plan to use hot water all the time now.


----------



## Steve Smith (8 Oct 2008)

I use my hot water tap too, on the smaller tanks.  Not really had a problem, unless you count loosing 20 odd cherry shrimp   (don't think that was related though!).

I have a combi boiler in an old house which I think had it's central heating upgraded some years back (rented place).


----------



## a1Matt (8 Oct 2008)

FWIW...

I fill up from a hose and if I fill the tank with the taps on full blast it shocks the fish. (1 min to fill)
If I fill up a bit more slowly they are quite happy. (5min to fill)

This is more important to me than the temperature of the water and hot \ cold tap combos.


----------



## GreenNeedle (8 Oct 2008)

Check the inside of your taps first.

I have a 1 year old combi boiler and wondered why the hot tap (they were both in situ when I moved here) spat out some yellow/orange in the first Â½second of turning it on.

Turned out it was cheap chrome covered steel and not stainless and therefore rusting, had the suspect made in China label under the label disc and so whoever 'modernised' our kitchen for the council before we moved here used some very cheapo equipment. 

Changed them to some sturdy 20 year old Armitage Shanks ones that my Dad had lying around and were 'real' stainless steel.

AC


----------



## the Guru! (8 Oct 2008)

My combi is brand new. Had the old style copper one took out and replaced. My tank is upstairs, so i will have to bring the kettle up when i do a w/c


----------



## Egmel (8 Oct 2008)

I seem to remember that new copper pipes were possibly likely to cause a problem but once they'd oxidised you shouldn't need to worry.  Especially in hard water areas where most of the pipe is likely to be coated with limescale anyway!

Not sure on the reality though, I suppose you can't tell with out doing an analysis of the water coming out of your tap.


----------



## a1Matt (8 Oct 2008)

Egmel said:
			
		

> I seem to remember that new copper pipes were possibly likely to cause a problem but once they'd oxidised you shouldn't need to worry.  Especially in hard water areas where most of the pipe is likely to be coated with limescale anyway!
> 
> Not sure on the reality though, I suppose you can't tell with out doing an analysis of the water coming out of your tap.



Interesting point there Egmel. My plumbing is getting on for 40 years old! (hence the imminent refurb)


----------



## GreenNeedle (8 Oct 2008)

You could get stainless steel pipes and negate the worry.

AC


----------



## thebullit (8 Dec 2008)

using hot water for a water change???? i personaly have never found the need to use hot water when doing a water change. 20% of cold water doesn't have much effect on temperature, and my fish kind of love the degree or 2 drop in temp, but like i said just my own opinion.


----------



## GreenNeedle (8 Dec 2008)

I think its due to the high percentage of high volume water changers in the planted hobby though.

Doing 10-20% I would just use the cold tap which can benefit the spwaning activities of some of my fish.  If doing more or 60-70% then that is a different matter.

AC


----------



## thebullit (8 Dec 2008)

true!!!!

some times i forget its a plant society


----------



## Behold (8 Dec 2008)

I use cold water and most of my fish come play in it. Never have an issue I do a 30% change and see about 4 degree drop. 

I have a water tank though for hot water so don't dare find out how bad it is.


----------



## altaaffe (9 Dec 2008)

As said above, if using a water tank where the water is sitting for longer, I wouldn't risk it.  I have had a new combi boiler fitted recently and use the hot tap for my larger cichlid tanks but for the planted tanks with shrimp I still use kettles but I guess I am a little paranoid about my water.


----------



## Themuleous (13 Dec 2008)

I use hot water straight from the tap on all my tanks and Ive got cherry shrimp coming out my ears, so its never been a problem for me.  The house is 40years old though so the whole copper pipes oxidising thing could be right.

Sam


----------



## Simon D (21 Dec 2008)

I use a hose water changing system off a mixer tap without problem. I live in a relative new house (<3 years old) with copper piping.

What I don't understand is why it would be OK for cold water (off the mains not storage tank) but the hot is a prob? is it the hot water tank that's causing the issue?


----------



## Themuleous (23 Dec 2008)

Mains water doesn't go through copper piping as far as I am aware.  Plastic these days or clay and even still lead in places.  Copper would have been to expensive I would have thought for mains water.

Sam


----------



## Ed Seeley (23 Dec 2008)

Themuleous said:
			
		

> Mains water doesn't go through copper piping as far as I am aware.  Plastic these days or clay and even still lead in places.  Copper would have been to expensive I would have thought for mains water.
> 
> Sam



There will almost certainly be copper in your house Sam that the mains water will pass through on the way to the tap.  And while the tap is off it will sit in this copper.  However as long as your water is alkaline (which it has to be from the mains) the copper shouldn't dissolve.

I thought lead was completely banned now as a pipe material due to lead poisoning.


----------



## Themuleous (23 Dec 2008)

Oh yeah, copper in the house Ed, but the water spends such I short period of time in those pipes I took it not to matter 

Lead I believe has been banned for years but they haven't yet replaced all the piping under the streets yet.  I could be wrong.

Sam


----------



## Ed Seeley (23 Dec 2008)

Themuleous said:
			
		

> Lead I believe has been banned for years but they haven't yet replaced all the piping under the streets yet.  I could be wrong.



I was sure they had replaced it all, but equally I could be wrong too mate!


----------



## Themuleous (23 Dec 2008)

Apparently not!

http://www.3valleys.co.uk/pdf/lead_leaflet_05.pdf

Note that the communication pipe is technically the water companies responsibility 

Sam


----------



## Ed Seeley (23 Dec 2008)

Well that's a bit worrying!  I might have to get in touch with Severn Trent to see about LEad pipes in my water supply!!!


----------

